# Thought you guys would like to see these...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

pics of Aspen trying his first deer antler. These pics were taken a few weeks ago. I know it's a small antler, but it's really thick. Hard as a rock too. Anyway, he was terrified of it. Probably cause of the smell of deer. But then he got used to it after about 10 minutes or so. He can be really tough at times, but sometimes I swear he's such a sissy boy, it's hilarious..!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you get it on your trip to Canada? I've never tried giving Rocky a deer antler. He chews everything up so fast, maybe it would last longer with him. How long did it last?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> Did you get it on your trip to Canada? I've never tried giving Rocky a deer antler. He chews everything up so fast, maybe it would last longer with him. How long did it last?


Actually, plans for Canada changed at the last minute . We went to Alpine, CA and got it there...

Lasted him about a week before he broke a part off of it. I guess he's got really strong teeth cause it was a really thick antler...!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww he really looks like a wolf in that second picture! I want deer antlers now too!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, so cute!! I really wanted to get a mal, but DH was set on a GSD. As you can see from my avatar, he won. But I absolutely adore Ania (more than I ever thought I would) and wouldn't trade her for the world! Maybe someday I'll get my mal... :biggrin:

How cute that Aspen was timid at first! I gotta get me some antlers too! They have them at a pet store here, but they're, like, 10 bucks for 2 skinny inches! Guess I gotta find me a hunter too! 

Richelle


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha what is with men and GSDs? My fiances wanted a GSD too, but I won my Dobe!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Haha what is with men and GSDs? My fiances wanted a GSD too, but I won my Dobe!


My 15-year-old son LOVES GSDs and wants one of his own someday.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

cute pics!:biggrin: I ordered two of those on line and the dogs loved them!
Looks like your pups loving this also! :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Haha what is with men and GSDs? My fiances wanted a GSD too, but I won my Dobe!


Yeah, my dad wants a GSD, and about 4 houses down from me, this guy also wants a GSD. But, the little girl and the wife want an Aspen!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> But, the little girl and the wife want an Aspen!!!


Me too! Me too! :biggrin:

Richelle


----------

